# Nano schooling fish



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

After taking another look at my 12G long tank, I think I might stock it with fish instead of shrimp. It's a long tank, but incredibly narrow, so I guess I'd be looking for a really tiny, but tightly schooling nano fish. I would love to be able to see them school nicely across the 3 foot length tank.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

neon tetras?


----------



## e.lambert (Jul 21, 2012)

Maybe chili rasboras


----------



## TFish5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Any of the microrasboras (chili, etc.), CPDs, glowlight tetras, ember tetras, and white clouds.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

I've never been a fan of the red/blue of neon/cardinal tetras, to be honest. I think some microrasboras might be a good candidate. I have white clouds and they don't school at all, and CPDs, I think, would be too timid to school nicely.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

21 smaller Rasboras could look great in a tank like this. Though, be ready for jumpers unless you've got floating plants or cover.


----------



## 50089 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have CPDs and they aren't that timid at all; mine were tank raised so that probably makes a difference too. They group together nicely when they come to the front glass to eat when they see me; they also shoal with my Embers. They usually don't "school" that much though; I've seen my Embers do that more.


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

If i had that tank, i would throw in a bunch of mosquito or chili rasbora.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

I have my eye on Microdevario kubotai. They seem to stay pretty small and I like their yellow/green color (having an all green tank of plants and fish would be cool), but does anyone know how well they school? Are they jumpers?


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

I like my Horadandia Atukorali (Golden Rasbora).


----------



## Lichard (Jan 24, 2012)

I love Danio margaritatus (Galaxy Rasbora). They are so curious and like to spin around eachother, perfect for a nano ^^


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

AquaPipes said:


> I like my Horadandia Atukorali (Golden Rasbora).


Oh, I like. How well do they school and how large do they get?


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

They get up to about 1". The few I have spend most of their time in a shoal together. Its cute, there's a little glass goby who thinks he's one of them and follows them everywhere.

At feeding time though its every fish for himself. 

They're in the tank with Bumblebee gobys and mollies. Not sure if it was just them with no one bigger if they'd stay grouped together or not.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

My CPD's from Rachel are awesome and not shy at all.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

BDoss1985 said:


> My CPD's from Rachel are awesome and not shy at all.


I've always like CPDs, but would they be comfortable in a tank like this? I hear they're jumpers and like the cover of a densely planted tank.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not meaning to rain on any parades here, but having *lots* of experience with CPDs (bred them, kept them in various tank sizes in very different rooms) I would recommend against them in a tiny tank. We had them in two nanos: One in our office at home where we spend lots of time and one at my fiancee's office at work. They were pretty boring and pretty timid in those tanks. We consolidated our populations into our main 55 gallon tank in the living room, which we don't sit near but do watch from the couch alot.

They are MUCH more active in the 55, and instantly started breeding for us. We were able to successfully raise some fry too 

The best schooling nano fish is hands down the Pygmy Cory. However, I would reccomend against those also unless you can find tank raised ones. Wild caught ones are very timid in nanos otherwise.

I'm probably going to be doing rainbow darters in my 12 long. Just a thought. Not a schooling fish, but the love long tanks with high flow, which most 12 longs have. Tons of personality. Interesting behaviors (no swim bladder, so they do some crazy moves to get into the water column!) As colorful as any fish out there.

*shrug*

If you are massively over filtering, like most people do on these tanks, you could maybe get away with a school of 7 rummynose, though I that is probably pushing it. They would school for you though!

If you *DO* go with CPDs, get a cover. 30 bucks at a decent non-bigbox hardware store for a glass cover, and then it isn't a worry.

We actually just found a jumped CPD a couple days ago on our 55 gallon. First one in months and months, but they DO jump.

One morning at about 5 AM I was in our office and the timer came on on my lights on the old nano. Big female CPD jumped out and landed about 4 feet down on the floor. I scooped her up and though she swam funny for about 10 mins, she eventually came around and was just fine... Totally startled me.

PS: I think I have said it before, but your tank is really quite beautiful.



meowschwitz said:


> I've always like CPDs, but would they be comfortable in a tank like this? I hear they're jumpers and like the cover of a densely planted tank.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

larcat said:


> I'm not meaning to rain on any parades here, but having *lots* of experience with CPDs (bred them, kept them in various tank sizes in very different rooms) I would recommend against them in a tiny tank. We had them in two nanos: One in our office at home where we spend lots of time and one at my fiancee's office at work. They were pretty boring and pretty timid in those tanks. We consolidated our populations into our main 55 gallon tank in the living room, which we don't sit near but do watch from the couch alot.
> 
> They are MUCH more active in the 55, and instantly started breeding for us. We were able to successfully raise some fry too
> 
> ...


Yeah, as much as I like CPDs, I'd never really consider them for this tank because I knew it wouldn't be an ideal environment. Maybe time to set up another tank just for them? :biggrin:

I LOVE pygmy cories; they are adorable, but do they dig around the substrate? I can't have them messing about my mini pellia carpet.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

I would say hastatus cories. They are mid dwelling cories (I thought it was weird then I saw a local breeder...awesome) and they school as well. They stay small and he breeds them in a Petco 6.6g. That or espei rasboras. I like the orange sheen.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Dig, no not really, but they do snuffle around in it. They also school mid water lots.

If you decide to do them, the more the better. Seriously. And really try to find tank raised ones! They are amazing little fish 



meowschwitz said:


> Yeah, as much as I like CPDs, I'd never really consider them for this tank because I knew it wouldn't be an ideal environment. Maybe time to set up another tank just for them? :biggrin:
> 
> I LOVE pygmy cories; they are adorable, but do they dig around the substrate? I can't have them messing about my mini pellia carpet.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Has anyone used Pygmy Rasbora's for a nano school here? you know the little spotted guys


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Everything with teeth can bite and all fish can jump out of a tank unfortunately. Even if a breed isn't prone to jumping, a short 12 gallon tank like that with no top I guarantee they'll jump eventually. I've been having luck with putting together a basically rimless setup but with a window screen border on top of it so it protrudes out an inch so the fish can't ride up the glass and hop out which I've found that's how they get out the most. It's easy to setup.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice solution to the problem; fusiongt


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Well my cpd are active in my 15 but you do have to be close to see them good, I setup a tank for my aunt a while back with espies and panda corys both look great and are very active.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Get Shrimp!!! 

Nano tanks are good for shrimp and don't underestimate how much fun shrimp are to watch. I can and do spend lots of time watching my shrimps. I was almost late for work because I stop to watch the shrimp and lost track of time. That kind of excuse is that oh sorry I was watching my shrimp and forgot what time it was. 

Even small fish like big tanks. I have learned this the hard way. One betta and a school of Pygmy Cory cats would be great.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Snowflake311 said:


> Get Shrimp!!!
> 
> Nano tanks are good for shrimp and don't underestimate how much fun shrimp are to watch. I can and do spend lots of time watching my shrimps. I was almost late for work because I stop to watch the shrimp and lost track of time. That kind of excuse is that oh sorry I was watching my shrimp and forgot what time it was.
> 
> Even small fish like big tanks. I have learned this the hard way. One betta and a school of Pygmy Cory cats would be great.


My original plan was to go with orange neos, but I kind of like them in the tank I have them in right now, so I was thinking I might do fish instead. 

I really like pygmy cories; where might I be able to get tank raised ones?


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

If you find a source please tell me. If want about 20 



meowschwitz said:


> My original plan was to go with orange neos, but I kind of like them in the tank I have them in right now, so I was thinking I might do fish instead.
> 
> I really like pygmy cories; where might I be able to get tank raised ones?


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

larcat said:


> If you find a source please tell me. If want about 20


Sue thing, but I get dibs. :flick:


----------



## In2wishin (Aug 10, 2011)

meowschwitz said:


> My original plan was to go with orange neos, but I kind of like them in the tank I have them in right now, so I was thinking I might do fish instead.
> 
> I really like pygmy cories; where might I be able to get tank raised ones?


I don't know if they are tank raised but member *msjinkzd* announced on her Facebook page that she was going to get some in yesterday. haven't seen an update but watch her sponsor listing. She is very fussy about her fish, giving them plenty of quarantine and attention so when she offers them for sale, you know they are in great shape.


----------



## Jegli09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Chili Rasboras would be nice


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

We have 15 exclamation point rasboras in our 55, and though they do shoal somewhat, they aren't really schoolers. My understanding is that their behaviors are very similar to chilis.



Jegli09 said:


> Chili Rasboras would be nice


----------

